# Drinkable



## karim37

I noticed there was no word in the dictionary for drinkable.
Would pitný be the correct translation?


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, drinkable is pitný


----------



## winpoj

Or "pitelný" - depending on the context.


----------



## Tagarela

winpoj said:


> Or "pitelný" - depending on the context.



Například, prosím?


----------



## vianie

Tagarela said:


> Například, prosím?



Ahoj! Zkus mrknout do lexikonu na rozdíl mezi "pitný" a "pitelný". S překladem si už poradíš.


----------

